# Training vest



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I ve been working my dog Gus towards SAR. I have been given permission from our City to use all their buildings as training grounds for Gus as long as he is 1. fully housebroken and 2. wearing a vest that identifies him as a dog in training so that their staff may identify him easily and not interfere in his training. I also have a letter to carry with me in case the staff have further questions.

Here is the problem I am running into. I have a generic inmate orange vest he wears, purchased at a local pet store. There is no writing on it, fits poorly but does identify him as something other than a pet...or so I had hoped. He is soooooo noticeable when wearing this vest that everyone wants to stop and talk, pet him etc. Had one woman attempt to feed him a tick tack candy yesterday. 

I am looking for a lightweight vest that has some sort of a crest stating "IN TRAINING", "DO NOT PET". I don't want to mislead anyone that he is a service dog but I soooooo want to go through these places and do what I need to do and leave without the "ohhh he is so cute and can I please pet him". I know I can be abrupt and to the point but I don't want to upset or offend people in a place I have been given special permission to use.

Please send me via pm or here if allowed good sources to find a vest that fits with patches I can add of my liking.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers has this one for Hans, it's on my wish list 

Working Service Dog - Butterfly Dual Pocket Vest


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

This is Masi's, I got it from Leerburg, it's lightweight, you can have whatever you want put on it as far as patches..

I didn't want "in training" only because I didn't want people to think she was training for something like therapy dog / seeing eye....Working, seemed to better fit, and when people ask what she's working at, I say obedience and I wanted the Do Not Pet.

I obviously never ever use this for gainining access to anywhere..use it when we are out hiking, because of the flourescent orange and plus it's lightweight enough if she jumps in the watr..


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I have this vest and like it.

I believe Activedogs.com carries it as well.





Shade said:


> Sunflowers has this one for Hans, it's on my wish list
> 
> Working Service Dog - Butterfly Dual Pocket Vest


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the 'Working Dog, do not pet'. I think it would make someone think twice. I think some folks think that a service training dog means the trainer is taking it out to socialize it so petting is welcomed. 'Working Dog' looks more serious. At least to me. 

Last weekend, I saw two different dogs at two different places that had 'service dog' vests on . Both CLEARLY were not in training service dogs. One at Walmart that the handler kept grabbing the dog by the shoulder and hind quarter skin and throwing it on the ground yelling 'DOWN!' which is why I even noticed them. 

Second dog was a Cocker mix that was pulling and dragging a young girl all over the store. While her boyfriend followed laughing. It made me SO ANGRY!!!!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

JakodaCD OA said:


> This is Masi's, I got it from Leerburg, it's lightweight, you can have whatever you want put on it as far as patches..
> 
> I didn't want "in training" only because I didn't want people to think she was training for something like therapy dog / seeing eye....Working, seemed to better fit, and when people ask what she's working at, I say obedience and I wanted the Do Not Pet.
> 
> I obviously never ever use this for gainining access to anywhere..use it when we are out hiking, because of the flourescent orange and plus it's lightweight enough if she jumps in the watr..


Is there a pic with this post? Or maybe my phone wont show it?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Now i see it in the quote...weird..thx!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have this one:
Working Service Dog - Butterfly Dual Pocket Vest

You get to choose the color and the patches. 
They can even make you a custom patch. 
And Gus cracks me up with his "eye shadow," LOL!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I get soooo distracted by his tongue.....seems massive to me lol


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I know it's not REALLY the same as a vest but I came across this a little while ago... 
http://www.friendlydogcollars.com.au/
Really ingenious idea!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Apple said:


> I know it's not REALLY the same as a vest but I came across this a little while ago...
> http://www.friendlydogcollars.com.au/
> Really ingenious idea!
> 
> ...


Very interesting idea..


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions..now to pick one of them...maybe 2 lol.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

He is so handsome.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's also possible to buy "in training" patches and put them on a harness, if you use a harness in training that could be a good option. I've seen several people use the Ruffwear Webmaster harness with patches added.

Here are some other "in training" vests/options:
http://www.dogtalkstore.com/products/Alert-Vests.html
Clean Run: TACT Training Vest

Dog In Training Vest - The Pawsitive Dog

https://www.therapydogvest.com/no-touch-no-talk-training-vest.html

Julius-K9 global webshop

Dog Flags

leash badge for pet and working dogs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I recommend the JuliusK9 IDC Beltharness. It's a very simple harness (but very well made, I've used it for agitation/bitework). Black will not draw attention to the dog. You can buy whatever words/patches you want.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I used a collar with patches when we were tracking on public grounds, it worked very well. I have two sets of patches, one regular (shown), and one highly reflective. No one bothered my dog except asking sometimes what we were training for. I don't remember where I bought it but it's like on this link Service ID Collars : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility


















PS I chose a collar and a light harness because it's very easy to take the patches and the harness off after training and continue with other business. I don't like to drag around a lot of gear but my dog is not a working dog so your case may be different.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I like the Julius K9 harnesses. I bought one for each dog just to wear out and about. You can order direct from Julius K9 or go to Clean Run to order. Clean Run is faster. You can order stock labels or you can have custom labels made by Rush to Tug Agility. Again faster than Julius K9. 

You can get the harnesses in lots of fun colors. And the best par - they have a flashlight loop so you can put a small flashlight on your dog. I use this when we walk in the dark. 

GSD07 - I remember this picture of Anton at the park by the library in Kennewick


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kathy, those were good times! He still has his nose in the ground and 'find it' is his favorite game, but I know he misses tracking. I tried to maintained his skills over the years, at least once a week, but everything stopped since our move...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Just ordered vest from Leerburg. I decided on a lightweight vest that is plain, no pockets etc.

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well of course you have to post a pic of him modeling his new vest when you get it


----------

